
Simple type checked objects in Python - luke14free
https://gist.github.com/luke14free/144239699da237588291497dd547654e
======
tantalor
That's not what "static typed" means.

Static, referring to types, means at compile time, or before runtime, the
types of variables and assignments can be verified; no invalid assignments are
possible.

What you have here is dynamic typing; you can't verify the types until
runtime, and then you throw an exception.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_system#DYNAMIC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_system#DYNAMIC)

~~~
luke14free
Fair point. I am editing the entry name to reflect your suggestions. Static
typed -> type checked at runtime

~~~
tantalor
LGTM

